# How to clean a used Regular Epson printer to a sublimation printer



## pheonis (Sep 26, 2018)

hi I have an Epson L130 printer, which i have been using for normal photo paper printing. now i want to use this printer for sublimation.That's why i want to change the ink and put sublimation ink. How can i do this? How can i clean the printer before putting sublimation ink in it.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Relatively easy on Epsons because the ink cartridges sit on top of the printhead - there is no tubing to clean out.


Get some refilable cartridges and a bottle of head cleaning fluid. Fill the carts with the fluid and run a couple of head cleaning cycles. Put some kitchen paper towl under the print heads to soak up some of the fluid. It will also help you see when the nozzles are clean.


Install your sub cartridges. Do a couple of test prints and you should be good to go.


----------

